# old kerosene



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I have 15 gallons of k-1 in plastic kerosene cans, I know I bought it in January 2010 and cannot remember if I ever used any fuel stabilizer in it :smack I guess I could keep it on hand to use to start a brush pile fire one day (but that's alot of kerosene for starting fires!) Do I just need to get rid of it and replace it with new + fuel stabilizer? I only keep in on hand for an emergency kerosene heater (that's still new in the box) and use in kerosene lamps during a power outage. And if I do need to replace it, where do I dispose of it? Thanks.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

K1 kerosene will last in storage for many years. If it's clear, it's good to go. If it starts to turn yellow or amber, then start to think about using it for starting brush fires or putting it in your torpedo heater. I never use stabilizer in my stored K1, but if it makes you feel better, put some stabilizer in it now. I have K1 that is well over five years old and it's still perfectly clear and works just fine in our lamps and lanterns.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> K1 kerosene will last in storage for many years. If it's clear, it's good to go. If it starts to turn yellow or amber, then start to think about using it for starting brush fires or putting it in your torpedo heater. I never use stabilizer in my stored K1, but if it makes you feel better, put some stabilizer in it now. I have K1 that is well over five years old and it's still perfectly clear and works just fine in our lamps and lanterns.


This is dead on right......I have been in the fuel business since 1972, in other words got the T shirt.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Hmmm I have a 5 gallon pail from 1998. Maybe that should be checked and go into my oil furnace tank and get replaced.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Kerosene is some stable old stuff.

I've come across it in old shacks and farmsteads and it still looks, smells and acts like kerosene after who knows how many years.

I suspect kerosene begrudges the distant kinship it has to gasoline.......


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Woo hoo! Thanks for the info. I sure hate to waste anything. I feel kind of foolish having a kerosene heater in the box all these years. I have a vent free propane heater on a wall in my living room and that worked great during our 17 day power outage a few years back. Thanks everyone.


----------

